# Gabby Brag!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's fantastic, congratulations to you and Gabby girl. 

Job well done!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Such great news. Congratulations!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Not bad for a SLACKER!!! 
Congrats!!! :wave:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! Go Gabby girl!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

That's one great job well done!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Ann<:

Looking forward to seeing the little redhead in October!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!!! I knew you could do it!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations - Way to go!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats to you and Gabby!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congratulations, Ann! Gabby knows what she's doing! Since the issue with her bird handling was on water, you should work on hold with a wet duck--they feel so different that a dog who will not mouth on land will sometimes do it on water. I would also work on steady this week if she was vibrating that much this weekend--back to back weekends can even erode that standard for a high dog.

We were hoping to come to this test this year, but Bonnie is not enough of a team player on her blinds yet--and she came into season on Friday, so we would have had to have pulled anyhow! Good thing we went to the show instead where she could still compete (and came home with the points!)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome Job! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So wonderful! JH and SH are such a leap between!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow sounds very exciting! congrats!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Congratulations Ann (self-described "nervous nellie")!
Very happy for you and Gabby.
FTGoldens

ps: If all of that nervousness goes away, you may have to find another game to play. I've been playing the dog games for a whole bunch of years and still get butterflies when in the holding blind, just as much whether running a youngster in a minor stake or a seasoned veteran in a major stake.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! I expect my nerves will improve as my confidence grows in my handling. Lack of experience. I'm hoping I'm better this weekend. It just struck me funny how nervous I got. 

Shelly - Thanks for the tips!!!!!!!! I already thought about all that. Went to Darrins on Tuesday he decided to work training issues. Woo Hoo he directly targeted Gabby's mouthing. And we worked a correction that greatly improved it after 2 singles. I don't expect that to hold on Sat but hope maybe when we run her at home before we leave in the AM I can get a reminder correction in so maybe (?) she will be no worse. 

I have been more cognizant on her steadiness since a Carol Cassity seminar that I did. Gabby sometimes would scoot forward a step, never thought about it. Nothing was mentioned. At the seminar she scooted more so correction was discussed. We did fliers the last two weeks at Darrins so that was a good time to reposition her to heel and wait before sending. Also got good honor training in. 

So with luck maybe all will go "as well" (pass or no pass) this weekend. I did hear that Sat JH and Sun SH last weekend (same judges) was practically un-passable. Only 6 dogs passed each test. Heard from SH and JH competitors they were downright unfair. So I am glad I ran Sat. A MH friend who knows Gabby's breeder said the same thing. 

Lastly, I met one of my judges last night. He has a golden. Nice guy. So that should help the nerves too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good luck and have fun--both your judges on Saturday are Golden people! Sue was one of the judges when Breeze got her first MH pass!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Following your adventures with interest  Hope to be in your shoes some day!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!

Good luck this week-end. Go Goo!


----------

